# Cycling etiquette question....



## bluezelos (28 Jun 2019)

When cycling alone, what is the etiquette when approaching and closing down a fellow cyclist. Are you expected to:

a) Sit in behind and not got past until you/them turn off
b) Cycle alongside doff the helmet, then accelerate away
c) Get up to full speed and fly past without even an acknowledgement?

The reason I ask is, I was out last night and pretty sure someone loomed up behind me (saw their shadow), they didn't go past though. Obviously I sped up but they never came past (I didn't keep looking over my shoulder), they eventually turned off without overtaking.

Only ever been overtaken once all the time I have been out, although I do cycle when the roads are quiet, I'd like to keep that record intact


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2019)

Generally let someone know you are there. If you are quicker, then you pass wide and then let on. It's safer to let someone know if you are going to sit in and get a ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Jun 2019)

If you can get past with a decent speed differential, do so. Nice and wide, on the right, no need to say anything. If you’re not that much quicker ( factoring in the draft ) don’t be a hero, you’ll likely blow up soon after passing, and this is bad form, so just use the draft, and make sure they know you’re there. If they want you past, they’ll normally flick the elbow, and back off a bit. Don’t do what the knobber / chopper I just encountered did, struggle past in a very bad position, then blow up 5 seconds later, and make themselves a rolling road block, due to location and traffic.


----------



## bluezelos (28 Jun 2019)

Thanks chaps...still learning the ropes, only been road cycling for just over a year


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jun 2019)

If you do catch up and sit on someone's wheel then let them know you are there. Don't ride so close you can't brake or go round a pot hole if they suddenly do the same. Don't expect them to point out every obstruction or hazard ahead. If you rely on that you'll come a cropper. You are not riding together as a group.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2019)

If you can, pass wide and don't yell out, 'passing on your right', which normally makes me jump and a raised left hand is sufficient acknowledgment, some people are in their own world of pain and don't like people gurning at them as they go past. Make sure you can maintain the pace and don't fart once you're past.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Jun 2019)

So no one shoves the other cyclists into a hedge anymore?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> If you can get past with a decent speed differential, do so. Nice and wide, on the right, no need to say anything.


With a 20+ km/hr (12.5+ miles/hr) speed differential would you say that 10 cm (4 inches) counts as "_nice and wide_"...? 




No, I thought _not_... Well, I wish someone would tell the high speed 3-man chaingang that overtook me the other evening. I didn't hear them coming and suddenly, there they were, shooting past with the knuckles on their left hands almost rubbing the knuckles of my right hand! 

If I had made the slightest deviation from my line we'd have all gone down. About 10 seconds later I spotted a broken bottle in the road and pulled out by _40 _cms! (I would always check over my shoulder when making big changes of direction but typically wouldn't for a movement as small as that.)


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jun 2019)

If I catch someone I never sit behind them. I'm faster than them so why would I do that? Just feels inconsiderate. Pass wide and keep pace up. If they want to sit behind me that's ok providing they ask

Equally if someone passes me I may sit on, but only after asking them if they mind giving me a bit of a tow.

I had one catch me as I battled into a headwind and he sat on my back wheel for ages. Until I told him to either fark off or take a farking turn


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2019)

There was a fella passed me the other day, wide and impressively fast but then he didn't seem to get that far ahead but I didn't think anything of it as he turned off. I just happened to look at Strava flyby's that day and realized he'd been hanging around behind me for a couple of miles and had obviously picked his moment to brew up a bit of speed before his turn off. Overall he was still faster then me so I'm not quite sure why he hadn't overtaken earlier but he blew past so fast any thoughts I might have had at tagging on were swiftly extinguished.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jun 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> So no one shoves the other cyclists into a hedge anymore?



I heard that only happens with backward yokels in the West Country.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jun 2019)

bluezelos said:


> approaching and closing down a fellow cyclist.


It's never happened to me.


----------



## Slick (28 Jun 2019)

I only overtake if I'm quite sure I'm not going to turn the corner and be faced with a huge climb as on the flat I can keep up with most but on the hills it's a different story.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (28 Jun 2019)

Surely it also depends on the type of cyclist?
If a more recreational cyclist, give a gentle, friendly warning before overtaking, giving them a nice wide berth. Not everybody is pounding the pedals as hard as they can. No point shouting instructions at them or using "cycle" signals - most non-roadies aren't aware of them..... or we might not be locals! 

If you feel like it, you could always have a chat! I've met some wonderful characters as I tour around. I'll try to speed up a bit, they'll slow down and a bit of friendly chat passes the time. 

I've been run off the road/path twice in the last couple of years while touring by guys passing too close. One guy actually clipped my front panniers he was so close.


----------



## Venod (28 Jun 2019)

I don't know if its cycling etiquette or not, but if I pass someone I always acknowledge them, I was doing about 17mph the other day and all of a sudden a young buck came flying past with not a word or any sort of acknowledgment, I found it strange.


----------



## bladderhead (28 Jun 2019)

I have COPD, so mostly they pass me. I have hardly any watts, and I do not push hard or sprint because I just blow up and it takes a long time to recover. I have learned to be wary of blowing up. Sometimes I find myself catching someone up. I stay close behind for long enough to decide if I can easily pass them. It still happens occasionally. If I am not absolutely sure, then I drop back a long way. The really annoying ones are those who are about 1 mph slower than me.

I pass people in style, like I am not making any effort. Because I am not.


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2019)

bluezelos said:


> When cycling alone, what is the etiquette when approaching and closing down a fellow cyclist.



I don't know.

It's not something I've had to deal with before.


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's never happened to me.



Woops. You too eh?!


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jun 2019)

I don't drive but i expect the road sense is the same... overtake if safe to do so, hang back if not... no need to say hello, goodbye or anything.

But if I'm only going slightly faster than them, there's no point overtaking so I'll just ease off a bit


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> With a 20+ km/hr (12.5+ miles/hr) speed differential would you say that 10 cm (4 inches) counts as "_nice and wide_"...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s that time of the year unfortunately.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Jun 2019)

Afnug said:


> I don't know if its cycling etiquette or not, but if I pass someone I always acknowledge them, I was doing about 17mph the other day and all of a sudden a young buck came flying past with not a word or any sort of acknowledgment, I found it strange.


It’s probable that he thought saying anything may be construed as ‘passive aggressive’ and played safe by keeping schtum.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Jun 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> So no one shoves the other cyclists into a hedge anymore?


 Di2 is fun. Leaning over and up shifting for them is fun.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s that time of the year unfortunately.


I don't believe that they could actually have thought it was a safe passing distance. The rider on the front probably had his head down and didn't see me until the last moment... Even so, there was no apology or even acknowledgement that I was there!


----------



## Globalti (28 Jun 2019)

Always ask if you're going to sit on and always greet as you pass, even if it's just "Morning!"


----------



## gavroche (28 Jun 2019)

On the few occasions that I pass another cyclist, I always say " passing you on your right" for two reasons:
1. I am making sure the cyclist is aware I am about to overtake.
2. I don't want him/her to start moving to the right as I am passing.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jun 2019)

bluezelos said:


> The reason I ask is, I was out last night and pretty sure someone loomed up behind me (saw their shadow), they didn't go past though. Obviously I sped up but they never came past (I didn't keep looking over my shoulder), they eventually turned off without overtaking.


You sure it wasn't the grim reaper driving an Audi?


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jun 2019)

The really tricky thing when you pass someone is when, exactly, to say "morning"

Too soon and you scare the other cyclist out of their wits. Too late and they say it first and you, as the overtaker, has the obligation to speak first. I usually say it too soon and the other cyclist ends up jumping out of their skin


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I don't believe that they could actually have thought it was a safe passing distance. The rider on the front probably had his head down and didn't see me until the last moment... Even so, there was no apology or even acknowledgement that I was there!


That’s clubbies for you.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

I shout "out of my way weakling" as I barge past.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> I shout "out of my way weakling" as I barge past.


Ahh, new title, Ming the Merciless.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> On the few occasions that I pass another cyclist, I always say " passing you on your right" for two reasons:
> 1. I am making sure the cyclist is aware I am about to overtake.
> 2. I don't want him/her to start moving to the right as I am passing.
> Better safe than sorry.


It's how I deal with it.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> On the few occasions that I pass another cyclist, I always say " passing you on your right" for two reasons:
> 1. I am making sure the cyclist is aware I am about to overtake.
> 2. I don't want him/her to start moving to the right as I am passing.
> Better safe than sorry.


I wish some of the guys around here would do that. They seem to get some kind of sick fun from coming up silently and whizzing past inches away. Hope it gives them a buzz passing a 60 year old female that’s only out for a bimble! Lol.


----------



## sheddy (28 Jun 2019)

Always pays to make your presence known. Folks have been known to stop or to turn right or to make a U turn without any warning, in the mistaken belief that they are alone on the road.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (28 Jun 2019)

I always feel guilty when I pass someone, I don`t know why I should but that is just me. I always give people a wide margin and will say Good Morning or whatever the time of day is. Of course people pass me as and as long as they don`t take the print off my cycle top then fine, better still if they speak. In my mind it is just good manners. Old fashioned perhaps, but we don`t get enough of it these days I am afraid.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Jun 2019)

I always give a cheery ‘good morning’, when I say always I mean always, even if it is the afternoon. It is because 95% of my non commute rides are in the early morning, so it is just habit.

If I am significantly faster than the person I am overtaking then I leave it at just the good morning and fly past. If I am more evenly matched I usually try and have a bit of a natter, mainly so I don’t feel rude.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jun 2019)

OP, whatever you do, don't:
pass close while the rider in front is indicating, almost taking their arm out in the process
or pass screaming "on your right, on your right" while going at a fair speed on a narrow shared path full of pedestrians and scooters.
Both happened to me recently


----------



## Sharky (28 Jun 2019)

Not quite the same scenario, but when riding a TT, should I catch anybody, which is rare nowadays, I always say "dig in" or "almost there" and when somebody catches me always shout " go on - faster". But for one club mate, I used to tease a bit by saying "thanks for waiting".


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2019)

bluezelos said:


> Obviously I sped up


Why?


----------



## bluezelos (28 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Why?



My answer to that is in the last line of my original post. Must be my competetive streak!


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2019)

bluezelos said:


> My answer to that is in the last line of my original post. Must be my competetive streak!


Didn't realise you were 12


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Jun 2019)

Fools! Everyone knows that the correct behaviour is to carefully work out their speed as you close in, and about 10 seconds before you'd pass them, sprint as hard as possible while keeping just enough air in your lungs to casually say "how's it going" as you freewheel past them, giving them plenty of space.

It is crucial to make it look like you're not even trying - the knack comes in being able to keep riding above their pace without blowing up 30 yards down the road.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Fools! Everyone knows that the correct behaviour is to carefully work out their speed as you close in, and about 10 seconds before you'd pass them, sprint as hard as possible while keeping just enough air in your lungs to casually say "how's it going" as you freewheel past them, giving them plenty of space.
> 
> It is crucial to make it look like you're not even trying - the knack comes in being able to keep riding above their pace without blowing up 30 yards down the road.



It’s a whole lot easier with power meters.


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s a whole lot easier with power meters.


That's taking Silly Commuter Racing a little too seriously!


----------



## iandg (29 Jun 2019)

Pass when safe, say hi and maybe a little wave.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jun 2019)

A Gentleman* Cyclist never, ever wheelsucks and always announces their intended pass with a cheery "Good day!"

(* - or Gentlelady, obvz)


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> That's taking Silly Commuter Racing a little too seriously!


Yeah but a douche bag pass is a douche bag pass, and it’s always better to see numbers


----------



## Venod (29 Jun 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> It is crucial to make it look like you're not even trying - the knack comes in being able to keep riding above their pace without blowing up 30 yards down the road.



I have told this story before, but it was one of my finest cycling moments so I will keep telling it.

We had been on Holme Moss watching a race (Wincanton Wheels ?} early 1980's, when they had passed we set off home along with a lot of others via Woodhead Pass towards Penistone, coming to the top of Woodhead just where the minor road turns off to Dunford Bridge, the traffic was going very slow because of all the cyclists, I grabbed on to a vertical bar at the back of a lorry and got a pull, as he accelerated to pass a group of cyclist I let go and flew past at an unbelievable pace for the incline, of course I had to carry this on down to the Flouch Inn, I like to think in a cyclist cafe somewhere there are some old timers still discussing the time when a bloke flew past going up Woodhead.
,


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Jun 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> So no one shoves the other cyclists into a hedge anymore?



The OP doesn't need any help with that.


----------



## Sharky (29 Jun 2019)

The coolest pass goes to a lady, who caught a bloke and offered him a liquorice allsort, then dropped him.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2019)

Sharky said:


> The coolest pass goes to a lady, who caught a bloke and offered him a liquorice allsort, then dropped him.


Was that Beryl Burton? I’m sure I remember reading that.


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Was that Beryl Burton? I’m sure I remember reading that.



I would regard it as a badge of honour if she had done that with me. Fantastic cyclist.


----------



## MrBeanz (30 Jun 2019)

If I catch someone and pass, I alert them, then say hello as I roll by.

If someone passes me, I say hello and let them roll on by.

I can't figure out for the life of me why, when I catch some guy, he wants to prove he's much faster than that 13 MPH he had been carrying the last 2 miles.


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Jul 2019)

On the occasional times I catch and pass another cyclist I give them plenty of room and exchange a "Good Morning" / ""Good Afternoon" as appropriate. I don't like sitting behind another rider so would rather overtake and have to press on a bit quicker than I might have chosen for a couple of miles.
When over taking and being overtaken these quick exchanges of pleasantries can sometimes develop into a nice chat until our ways divert.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2019)

There isn't really such a thing as "cycling ettiquette", only good road sense, safety awareness and courtesy.

Cyclists aren't a homogeneous group who follow a set of rules (actually there are some rules - http://www.velominati.com/ - but they are tongue in cheek, and if you find yourself taking them seriously - the joke's on you).

So what do I personally look for in a good overtake?

Give me plenty of space
Take into account the road surface, don't do anything that would force me into crappy potholes at the margin of the road. Bear in mind I might have seen road surface hazards ahead that you haven't.
Optionally give me a warning beforehand, maybe if there is not a huge amount of space or if the road surface is crappy. If there's loads of space, not necessary provided you use the space.
Give me plenty of space
If necessary say hello (eg if you suffer from a mental disorder that compels you to say hello to complete strangers) Don't be offended if I don't respond.
Never, ever, ever undertake anyone. Ever. If you're in a big group then you may have to single out to get past on my right (in the UK). I choose the best line for me. I'm not moving over for you. Get over it.
Give me plenty of space.
Sometimes when a big group goes by the last rider tells me that they are all past (or if there's another group coming). I appreciate that. But I'm not bothered if it doesn't happen.
Did I mention you should give me plenty of space?

Drafting is a bit of an oddity because it rarely affects me. I'm too slow to get involved in such shenanigans. However ... Never sit on a stranger's wheel. It's dangerous. If you want to draft someone, ask.

That said, earlier this year I was blatting along into a headwind in some very flat countryside. Two roadies nicely asked if they could draft. I was surprised and to be honest secretly pleased. It was a nice clear road with a decent surface so I said yes. Of course as soon as we hit a mild incline my power to weight ratio meant they had to zoom off into the distance.

Also, is this the best time to overtake? At the weekend I came up behind a group of three riders as we went round the one way system in a small town that I know well. I was going quicker than them and could have overtaken, but I sensed that they might be unsure of their navigation so I held back and planned to overtake once we were clear of the town if it was still necessary. Of course it wasn't. As soon as we were out of town they were off.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2019)

After reading this thread I paid a bit more attention yesterday. I passed a few people and glanced across as I did and said morning. I got one morning back and two didn't even look at me. I got passed a few times myself, one bloke said a cheery morning to which I replied, another rather annoyingly caught me, didn't pass but sat outside and behind me, which I was aware of and which limited my options when a car half pulled out of a junction. I then slowed and he passed with a, morning. He got nothing back from me. Another bloke whizzed past and did the usual of not really going away from me and I slowly reeled him back in until we reached some lights and he went through them on red. A mixed bag all round.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Never sit on a stranger's wheel. It's dangerous. If you want to draft someone, ask.



I've sometimes had a rider catch me up (it's fairly easy) and sit on my tail for a bit. I don't mind if it's for a short breather and they overtake me fairly soon but I dislike it if they just hang there, distracting my attention. The really annoying ones are those who sit there long enough to irritate me so that I coast for a bit and they pass me while mumbling "Fuksake". Cheeky bastards!


----------



## bladderhead (1 Jul 2019)

Velominati are a bunch of mucking fuppets.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've sometimes had a rider catch me up (it's fairly easy) and sit on my tail for a bit. I don't mind if it's for a short breather and they overtake me fairly soon but I dislike it if they just hang there, distracting my attention. The really annoying ones are those who sit there long enough to irritate me so that I coast for a bit and they pass me while mumbling "Fuksake". Cheeky bastards!


Yes, I was a bit unsure of whether to mention drafting because it's not really in my bailiwick. So I defer to people who do know about such things.

I often "mentally draft", just try to keep a rider ahead in sight and not let them get too far away. That used to be my tactic as a runner. Find someone a bit faster than me, run about 10-20m behind and keep them on a piece of elastic.


----------



## Grievesy (1 Jul 2019)

I don't know why. but when I commute on the cycle path (a converted old railway line, nice and flat for miles) if I see a cyclist in the distance my first thought is "game on" and I put the pedal down and try and catch them to varying degrees of success. sometimes I pass them or sometimes I sit behind them, it depends on what their overall speed is.

If I pass them though it's nice and wide with a wee wave of the hand as a hello/ thank you. If I'm sitting behind them it's probably a good 10 meters back. chilling


----------



## Sharky (1 Jul 2019)

The overtake that I really dislike is not an overtake at all. Occasionally you see a rider in the distance and you begin to catch him up. After several miles you get within 10 metres and you muster yourself for the final effort. Then oblivious to you, the turns off!


----------



## bladderhead (1 Jul 2019)

Long straight road, ending in traffic lights. I heard the sound of someone's tyres and drivetrain very close behind. I ride a recumbent, so I cannot look behind me. I have a mirror on my right handlebar, but not the left. I kept hearing this person, but I could not see anyone. Then I caught a fleeting glimpse of a bloke on my left side. Right close. What was he doing there? I sped up a tiny bit and actually got away from him. I was struggling to hold the pace. I wove a bit left and right so I could see the whole road behind me. There he was in the distance.

I was glad the lights went red. I was puffing like a cart-horse and my poor little heart was hammering away. The lights went green before he reached them. What was he doing so close behind me?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2019)

Sharky said:


> The overtake that I really dislike is not an overtake at all. Occasionally you see a rider in the distance and you begin to catch him up. After several miles you get within 10 metres and you muster yourself for the final effort. Then oblivious to you, the turns off!


I saw you in my mirror a long way off. I'm eating a pork pie flicking the Vs at you as you ride away.


----------



## johnblack (1 Jul 2019)

Always say hello as I pass, don't always get a reply.

My favourite is riders on a TT bike passing you on a flat straight and as always ignoring you, only for you to go straight back past them when the road then starts going back up hill, always an extra loud good morning.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Jul 2019)

I thought the accepted etiquette on catching someone is to slacken off the effort briefly in order to have the legs to sprint past with six inches clearance whilst yelling "In your face, fat boy!" This manoeuvre to be executed immediately before turning off and/or going through a red light to avoid the embarrassment of being subsequently caught.

Equally, if someone comes up behind, to cycle erratically just skirting potholes without indicating them in the hope that your pursuer will hit one and puncture. This to be accompanied by frequent snotting out at the highest elevation practicable with the aim of achieving a direct hit before any overtake is attempted.

Have I been doing something wrong?


----------



## Smudge (1 Jul 2019)

I can only ever occasionally overtake other cyclists when riding my ebike, which is not much of an achievement, but i still try to feel smug about it anyway.
A deluded win is still a win in my book.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2019)

bladderhead said:


> Long straight road, ending in traffic lights. I heard the sound of someone's tyres and drivetrain very close behind. I ride a recumbent, so I cannot look behind me. I have a mirror on my right handlebar, but not the left. I kept hearing this person, but I could not see anyone. Then I caught a fleeting glimpse of a bloke on my left side. Right close. What was he doing there? I sped up a tiny bit and actually got away from him. I was struggling to hold the pace. I wove a bit left and right so I could see the whole road behind me. There he was in the distance.
> 
> I was glad the lights went red. I was puffing like a cart-horse and my poor little heart was hammering away. The lights went green before he reached them. What was he doing so close behind me?



There's something about recumbents that drives people on uprights to try and catch you. This is comical on the flat or downhill as you cruise along and they are blowing a gasket and still going backwards. When you are caught on an uphill you get asked the "why are those bikes so slow uphill", they don't get much of a reply as you are working at your maximal effort!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2019)

Afnug said:


> I don't know if its cycling etiquette or not, but if I pass someone I always acknowledge them, I was doing about 17mph the other day and all of a sudden a young buck came flying past with not a word or any sort of acknowledgment, I found it strange.


Well you can be absolutely certain that wasnt me


----------



## bladderhead (1 Jul 2019)

"Why are those bikes so slow uphill?"

This one is being ridden by someone with COPD. At least I have an excuse.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2019)

bladderhead said:


> "Why are those bikes so slow uphill?"
> 
> This one is being ridden by someone with COPD. At least I have an excuse.



Well that's a funny thing a stranger presumes to know how fit you are and whether you would be faster uphill on your road bike or not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2019)

bladderhead said:


> What was he doing so close behind me?


Maybe the rider shadowing you was just mesmerised by your recumbent. 

I know I find them really interesting and as I don't see them so often I like to have a good look. Now, I normally do that to bikes when they're stationary but maybe the rider was entranced thinking "jeez that's a long chain run" or "what does that bit do" or something like that.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jul 2019)

Kept passing and then stopping then passing again the same couple of cyclists yesterday. How many times to say "hello"? I think three is max, four is weird

Also passed someone who wheelsucked me for a couple of miles without asking...boooo


----------



## HeebyGeeby (2 Jul 2019)

Last Sunday, my wife was a few minutes ahead of me with her friend on a wide segregated coastal cycle path, a "serious looking" cyclist coming the other way at speed, shouted "LEFT" at my wife and punched her in the ribs. 
The cycle path is two lane and I would guess my wife was chatting away and on or near the center line but she says he reached out to hit her, so I reckon he had to have had enough clearance to get past safely without assaulting her.
This is a one off from a crazy person... right?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jul 2019)

HeebyGeeby said:


> Last Sunday, my wife was a few minutes ahead of me with her friend on a wide segregated coastal cycle path, a "serious looking" cyclist coming the other way at speed, shouted "LEFT" at my wife and punched her in the ribs.
> The cycle path is two lane and I would guess my wife was chatting away and on or near the center line but she says he reached out to hit her, so I reckon he had to have had enough clearance to get past safely without assaulting her.
> This is a one off from a crazy person... right?



Seriously? Did you see this and what did you do, if you did anything?

And what was the police response?


----------



## RoadRider400 (3 Jul 2019)

If out int country I will just say morning as I go past, but I rarely overtake people as I have only been cycling a few months. On the route home about 9 am there are no other roadies on my route. If I go past somebody who clearly isnt a leisure cyclist I dont say anything, but I do give them a wide birth as not to crowd them.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jul 2019)

Up here, lately, I get a lot of 'bonjour's when being passed. They're the norm, not the exception.


----------



## HeebyGeeby (4 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Seriously? Did you see this and what did you do, if you did anything?
> And what was the police response?



I didn't see it, she was a few minutes ahead of me with her friend. They kept quiet until we met up for coffee, in case my pal and I went after him. Nothing to be done about it, she didn't have a description as it all happened so quickly, just "some older, fast guy in black lycra". 
Small bruise on her ribs but it shook her confidence a bit as she could have been knocked sideways into her friend. 
Horrible thing to happen to anyone but hopefully it's a one off.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Jul 2019)

HeebyGeeby said:


> I didn't see it, she was a few minutes ahead of me with her friend. They kept quiet until we met up for coffee, in case my pal and I went after him. Nothing to be done about it, she didn't have a description as it all happened so quickly, just "some older, fast guy in black lycra".
> Small bruise on her ribs but it shook her confidence a bit as she could have been knocked sideways into her friend.
> Horrible thing to happen to anyone but hopefully it's a one off.



Blimey. Horrible for you all. Don’t lose any sleep over it. Unhinged individual and a one off like you say.


----------



## Birdie (4 Jul 2019)

Smudge said:


> I can only ever occasionally overtake other cyclists when riding my ebike, which is not much of an achievement, but i still try to feel smug about it anyway.
> A deluded win is still a win in my book.


I'm not likely to overtake anyone either on my 60's 3 speed but I love the acknowledgment from my vastly experienced fellow cyclists with their myriad of gears as they glance sideways at my contraption! I think they're wondering how the hell I got up that hill!


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Jul 2019)

As a 23 year old, I would ride to work along the main road between Luton and Dunstable. Now I was just starting to get interested in racing then, so I used my 15 miles each way almost as a training run. Despite this I would regularly hear 'ping' 'ping' from a tiny bicycle bell, followed by a cheery "Morning!"... as Charlie Cole, who owned a bike shop in Dunstable, overtook me. Charlie was 63 at the time...

Was I upset? Was I embarrassed? Well no - but it did show me that I wasn't quite ready for time trialling just yet! lol

btw it is a very wide road and he always gave me plenty of room too. I think riding that road now, with the much increased traffic flow, would frighten me to death.


----------



## the_mikey (4 Jul 2019)

Toughie, sometimes you get stuck behind a cyclist who really is slow yet somehow comes to the conclusion that you're drafting him when in reality you're waiting for a safe passing place, sometimes it's best not to say anything, if I'm on the Bristol/Bath cyclepath I'll announce 'passing on your right' , on the road I'll say morning if I'm passing someone who looks like they're out to enjoy their ride, last week there was a guy dressed like a farmer, in his green coat and wellies maintaining a steady 30km/h on a hybrid bike whilst smoking a cigarette at the same time whilst going up hill on the road, I just kept my distance in amazement.


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (11 Dec 2019)

I can only say that whatever you do, make sure the person in front knows you are there. I had the unfortunate experience of pulling up on a quiet deserted road only to have a(nother) shouty sweary cyclist come very close to slamming into the back of me. Apparently this was all my fault as I hadn't noticed he was there ???


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Dec 2019)

There's a thing that people complain about that has never happened to me ... until today.

I was riding on a 10k flat stretch on which I often put in a bit of extra effort so I was going quite briskly by my standards - about 27-29 kmh (~18-19 mph) I saw a rider in my mirror and he was closing the gap quite quickly. He zoomed past but almost immediately dropped his pace to 26-27 kmh. I dropped my pace accordingly and followed at a distance. It wasn't a problem but it just seemed weird. He must have put in quite an effort to catch and cruise past me as fast as he did, only to slow down once past.


----------



## Slick (14 Dec 2019)

I think I posted in another thread about climbing a steep section minding my own business, pretty deep in thought but only spinning my way up and being overtaken by a much stronger cyclist. What he failed to account for was the next half a dozen miles or so were a fantastic slightly down hill very fast stretch that I always enjoy getting on the drops for but as he passed me so near the top of the climb he must have thought that I was annoyed at being passed but I couldn't have cared less other than the fact that it did spoil my usual effort on this stretch and I was quite pleased when he turned one way and I the other.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's a thing that people complain about that has never happened to me ... until today.
> 
> I was riding on a 10k flat stretch on which I often put in a bit of extra effort so I was going quite briskly by my standards - about 27-29 kmh (~18-19 mph) I saw a rider in my mirror and he was closing the gap quite quickly. He zoomed past but almost immediately dropped his pace to 26-27 kmh. I dropped my pace accordingly and followed at a distance. It wasn't a problem but it just seemed weird. He must have put in quite an effort to catch and cruise past me as fast as he did, only to slow down once past.



He slowed down so you could draft him, you were extremely rude to drop back.


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Dec 2019)

I usually have a chat with cyclists who are riding in the same direction, especially on midweek rides in Winter/Autumn on quiet country lanes, when most cyclists are usually not would-be racers and are in no rush.


----------



## DSK (24 Dec 2019)

Interesting thread, never knew about some of whats been mentioned within the pages of this.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2019)

I was descending a hill on Sunday with a bloke on a carbon super light bike with snug cycle kit on, and he was as low down on his drops as possible. I was accelerating past him (without pedalling) on my recumbent with lots of tinsel blowing in the wind. It was quite amusing seeing the superior aerodynamics even with lots of tinsel. The look on his face and got us chatting when we were stopped at some red lights further on.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I was descending a hill on Sunday with a bloke on a carbon super light bike with snug cycle kit on, and he was as low down on his drops as possible. I was accelerating past him (without pedalling) on my recumbent with lots of tinsel blowing in the wind. It was quite amusing seeing the superior aerodynamics even with lots of tinsel. The look on his face and got us chatting when we were stopped at some red lights further on.


Not just a case of you being heavier?


----------



## Gixxerman (25 Dec 2019)

If am I a fair bit faster than them, I just overtake wide and give a short sharp greeting such as "Hiya" as I pass. If my pace is close to theirs I will just ride behind quietly to their right a bit so I have room to maneuver / stop if needs be. One thing to be careful of is flegg / snot rockets. If following, be aware that they might not know you are there and loose off and you get a face full. Same applies when being followed, before expelling your flegg, check that someone isn't following you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Not just a case of you being heavier?



Nope far superior aerodynamics. It's quite significant and you get the same freewheeling along the flat or if coasting uphill till you need to pedal. I shot past all the uprights no matter how heavy their bike, rider or how aero they thought they were.


----------

